# Polymer clay pens



## CalumetWoodworks (Sep 11, 2015)

My wife is learning how to make milifiori canes and other styled pen blanks. Out of 10 attempts, we have gotten three pen blanks to turn out without chipping, or blow outs. Polymer clay is a tough material to work with in that it blows out quite easily. Below are three pens I was able to turn from my wife's attempts.

The first one is called the Holstein pen.


 
The second one is just a purple and white blended pen.


 

The third pen is called Intergalactic.


 

As always, C&C are welcome and encouraged. We are refining the process she uses to make these blanks.

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 11, 2015)

I like em. Is it possible for you to make a topic on how to make them in the classroom forum? I am interested in this process.
I really like the Holstein pen. What kits are they?


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 11, 2015)

Very nice pens. Nice pc blanks.


----------



## CalumetWoodworks (Sep 11, 2015)

@ripjack13 they are the shimmering crystals pen kits. You can get them on PSI's website or Exotic Blanks.
Once we get the process a bit more polished, I'll talk to my wife about making a tutorial.

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 11, 2015)

Aha....nice. thanks for the info!


----------



## DKMD (Sep 11, 2015)

I tried my hand at this a few years ago without any real success, but yours turned out nicely. I didn't have any luck turning it except with a skew, and even then, some of the blanks committed suicide.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 11, 2015)

If you can get a couple of good close up shots of them, you could also contribute to our ongoing topic that our own @Schroedc has started for us here. It shows a variety of pens and such. I'm pretty sure this kit is not listed....
http://woodbarter.com/threads/calli...f-pen-and-non-pen-kit-styles-available.19539/

Colin can give you specific info on the requirements of the pictures and kit info....

Thanks again!


----------



## kazuma78 (Sep 11, 2015)

DKMD said:


> I tried my hand at this a few years ago without any real success, but yours turned out nicely. I didn't have any luck turning it except with a skew, and even then, some of the blanks committed suicide.


I just bought a bunch of clay and canes to try my hand at making some. I saw Toni Ransfields blanks and thought they were really cool and something different so I wanted to give it a shot myself. She is making a quilt seam ripper blank for my wife because my wife is into making quilts (boy is that an art!). I talked to her alot and she's really nice and gave me some good tips. She said when building up the clay on the tube, put the bushings on and build the clay up just a little above the bushings and then sand to the size you need after you bake it. She says they can still explode but it's alot less likely to if you just sand them to size. My wife's seam ripper blank will look like the one on the right in the picture.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 11, 2015)

The pens look really good .. I am interested in the process too .. Will keep eye out for tutorial !!!


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 11, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> I just bought a bunch of clay and canes to try my hand at making some. I saw Toni Ransfields blanks and thought they were really cool and something different so I wanted to give it a shot myself. She is making a quilt seam ripper blank for my wife because my wife is into making quilts (boy is that an art!). I talked to her alot and she's really nice and gave me some good tips. She said when building up the clay on the tube, put the bushings on and build the clay up just a little above the bushings and then sand to the size you need after you bake it. She says they can still explode but it's alot less likely to if you just sand them to size. My wife's seam ripper blank will look like the one on the right in the picture.
> View attachment 87648




I just bought 2 sets of the quilt blanks from Toni Ransfields today ... Made for jr gent II ... My wife is also a life time quilter ... And you are so right its an art ...
She understands the vortex called turning ... Same thing with quilters ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Sep 11, 2015)

woodman6415 said:


> I just bought 2 sets of the quilt blanks from Toni Ransfields today ... Made for jr gent II ... My wife is also a life time quilter ... And you are so right its an art ...
> She understands the vortex called turning ... Same thing with quilters ...


Neat! Yes she made those quilt blanks specifically because of me and my request for them. It's the only blank I've ever been able to find relating to quilting of any kind.


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 11, 2015)

I've been staring at these quilt blanks for several minutes, and it's finally dawned on me what they remind me of ... a couple of years back, over on WoodworkingTalk, Bill Wyko posted a picture/tutorial showing how he made one of his incredible segmented turnings. Many thin strips of contrasting wood glued-up into patterns, then sliced into cookies and glued up into the rings he assembled and stacked.

Incredible vision and skill (not to mention patience) to make these things.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Sep 11, 2015)

Nicely don.

Les


----------

